# 10 rounds to take down bear intruder!



## stillhunterman (Feb 15, 2009)

http://www.ksl.com/index.php?nid=711&sid=7316390

Good grief, 10 rounds to take down a 125 pound bear? Ok, so a couple were bird shot at close range from a shotgun, but dang! Thats one tough bear!


----------

